# Licking or penetration? What do you women prefer?



## George Everyman (Feb 23, 2011)

Just curious. In general, all things equal, on a daily or weekly or whatever basis, do you prefer to be penetrated or licked to orgasm? And why?


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

That is one of the weirdest questions I have ever seen. What would you like, potatoes or rice. Weekly? Daily? I like potatoes some days, rice others. Sometimes we even have rice and potatoes in the same day. And other things as well!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> That is one of the weirdest questions I have ever seen. What would you like, potatoes or rice. Weekly? Daily? I like potatoes some days, rice others. Sometimes we even have rice and potatoes in the same day. And other things as well!


I eat rice 364 days a year, potatoes once a year!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

George Everyman said:


> Just curious. In general, all things equal, on a daily or weekly or whatever basis, do you prefer to be penetrated or licked to orgasm? And why?


Licking is to get me wet, if I do want to cum by oral sex, it is only once in a month maybe. It is like eating lobster, I don't like to eat it too often, if I eat it too often, it is not special anymore. 

I usually cum by penetration! I like it when two naked bodies intertwined!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> That is one of the weirdest questions I have ever seen. What would you like, potatoes or rice. Weekly? Daily? I like potatoes some days, rice others. Sometimes we even have rice and potatoes in the same day. And other things as well!


:iagree:
My wife has so many options - my mouth, my hands, my penis, or a variety of toys. Sometimes it's one, two or all of the above.


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

DanF said:


> :iagree:
> My wife has so many options - my mouth, my hands, my penis, or a variety of toys. Sometimes it's one, two or all of the above.


Sounds good to me!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Mom6547 said:


> That is one of the weirdest questions I have ever seen. What would you like, potatoes or rice. Weekly? Daily? I like potatoes some days, rice others. Sometimes we even have rice and potatoes in the same day. And other things as well!


The moderators do appreciate answers like these. lol


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I can barely get there with the tongue, give me the HOT dog every time.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

DanF said:


> :iagree:
> My wife has so many options - my mouth, my hands, my penis, or a variety of toys. Sometimes it's one, two or all of the above.


Nice-your a lucky man.
Keep up the good work!!
Cheers:smthumbup:


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I eat rice 364 days a year, potatoes once a year!


Ok, ok veggie lady. Peas or beans?


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

YES!


----------



## George Everyman (Feb 23, 2011)

JustAGirl said:


> YES!



Now *that's* a cool response.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Mom6547 said:


> Ok, ok veggie lady. Peas or beans?


I like them both, but I don't eat them often! :rofl:

I eat German sausages a lot...................................... :rofl:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

DanF said:


> :iagree:
> My wife has so many options - my mouth, my hands, my penis, or a variety of toys. Sometimes it's one, two or all of the above.


My husband used all these things on me last night, it was really delicious.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

*chuckles* rice or potatoes

I've never cared for the licking much...pass the zucchini please


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Hmmm... I don't know about mine. She tends to want penetration asap, but also enjoys the hell out of me making her come, be it hands, tongue, both, toys and nowadays more often through just intercourse. Making her orgasm just doesn't have a priority. Probably because she knows I will make her come at least thrice every time we do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greeneyegirl (Mar 9, 2011)

I like it all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Fordsvt said:


> Nice-your a lucky man.
> Keep up the good work!!
> Cheers:smthumbup:


I am a _very_ lucky man.
My wife didn't do too bad, either!


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

George Everyman said:


> Just curious. In general, all things equal, on a daily or weekly or whatever basis, do you prefer to be penetrated or licked to orgasm? And why?


Licked, because I don't orgasm from penetration. BUT otoh, couldn't go without the penetration too because it does feel good.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I have one penis, one mouth, two hands. There's a choice?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I never realized I had to choose!
> Is there some sort of shortage where rationing is necessary?


:rofl:

For some people around here - sadly - yes...


----------



## ladyybyrd (Jan 4, 2011)

Both, but it depends on the day. Not that I get either of them.


----------



## GemGem (Mar 16, 2011)

Love the openess... (pun intended!!)

I say go with the flow. Beef or veg - it's all good!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Since I am one of those that cannot orgasm from intercourse, then oral works for me every time. Or hands, feet, fingers, whatever you can use to get the job done.

It would be absolutely great if I could orgasm from intercourse, but guess I'm not built for that (and yes I've tried everything, all positions, toys, etc.) - just doesn't work for me.


----------

